# [Solved] emerge nvidia-drivers doesn't work

## whitethorn

I've googled the following error, I haven't found anything which helps me.  I've also tried running the command given in the error, it didn't help.  How can I get this to work.  I've also looked at the handbook on installing proprietary nvidia drivers.  The proper modules aren't compiled. I have the genkernel and I'm pretty sure eselect kernel is pointing at the right one. I'm kinda stuck.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make CC=cc  KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules
> 
> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.
> ...

 Last edited by whitethorn on Fri Oct 09, 2009 9:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

when you run "eselect kernel list" what do you get

In my case:

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 *

  [2]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

which means that /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 is linked to /usr/src/linux

which is what your error message was referencing (/usr/src/linux)

----------

## whitethorn

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> when you run "eselect kernel list" what do you get
> 
> In my case:
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> ...

 

This is what I have.

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4

  [2]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 *

What should I do though?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Do you have /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/include/linux/autoconf.h

or /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/include/config/auto.conf 

Have you created a kernel from those sources?

What does "uname -a" return?

----------

## whitethorn

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> Do you have /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/include/linux/autoconf.h
> 
> or /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5/include/config/auto.conf 
> 
> Have you created a kernel from those sources?
> ...

 

Both files are in the respective folders.  I think I've created a kernel (first time with gentoo, still trying to figure out how it all works).  At the moment I'm chrooted into my installation, I can't reboot right at the moment.

I checked the menu.lst and it's pointing to the boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r4.  That might be the problem.  I'll be able to reboot in 30 min.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

reboot and do a "uname -a" and the symlink /usr/src/linux should be pointing to the correct kernel version

----------

## whitethorn

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> reboot and do a "uname -a" and the symlink /usr/src/linux should be pointing to the correct kernel version

 

Alright did that, noticed the kernel I'm booting is not the one linked.  I changed the symlink emerged the drivers loaded the module and startx actually almost works.  Mouse and keyboard aren't working in gnome though.  Gonna have a look around and see if I can find anything, if not I'll start a new thread thanx for the help.

----------

## jfp

nvidia-drivers has always given this message:

```
make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.                                                                                

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/build \                                                                                                                  

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 \                                                                                                           

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6/Makefile \                                                                                                                                                        

        modules                                                                                                                                                  

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \                                                                                

        echo;                                                           \                                                                                        

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \                                                                                        

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \                                                                

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \                                                                        

        echo;                                                           \                                                                                        

        /bin/false)         

...

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.                                                                                                                                             

>>> Source compiled.                                                                                                                                             

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60                                                                                                  

>>> Install nvidia-drivers-180.60 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing nvidia module                                                                                          

>>> Completed installing nvidia-drivers-180.60 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/image/  

...

```

I have no idea why this message is issued and don't care, because nvidia-drivers does compile and works fine.

In your original post you say

 *Quote:*   

> I've googled the following error, I haven't found anything which helps me. I've also tried running the command given in the error, it didn't help. How can I get this to work. I've also looked at the handbook on installing proprietary nvidia drivers. The proper modules aren't compiled. I have the genkernel and I'm pretty sure eselect kernel is pointing at the right one. I'm kinda stuck. 

 

Are you sure it didn't compile? You can look in /var/log/portage and find the emerge log for nvidia-drivers. It will look something like

```
x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-180.60:20091009-212201.log
```

There will be a couple of them. Find the one that has that error message in it. It is a fairly big file. For me it is 29K. Look through the file and see if you can find other errors other than the one about the headers.

----------

## whitethorn

 *jfp wrote:*   

> nvidia-drivers has always given this message:
> 
> ```
> make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.                                                                                
> 
> ...

 

Well I think I also got the failure this time, but this time the nvidia module was there and I was able to modprobe it, which I wasn't able to do before.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *whitethorn wrote:*   

>  *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   reboot and do a "uname -a" and the symlink /usr/src/linux should be pointing to the correct kernel version 
> 
> Alright did that, noticed the kernel I'm booting is not the one linked.  I changed the symlink emerged the drivers loaded the module and startx actually almost works.  Mouse and keyboard aren't working in gnome though.  Gonna have a look around and see if I can find anything, if not I'll start a new thread thanx for the help.

 

Glad it's working (to the extent it is)  :Smile: 

for mouse and keyboard, hal should be started 

do "rc-status" and you should see "hald" started

if not "/etc/init.d/hald start" will start it (be root)

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

Not about getting gentoo installed, so moved here

----------

